# Advice?



## Wolfy_the_beast (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, i've been drawing for some time now and i've always just used colored pencils to, well, color my pictures. And i want to start coloring them digitally, and i was wondering if anyone had any good art programs to recommend.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

GIMP, pretty good. Almost just as good as photoshop.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jul 10, 2009)

It's better than photoshop because it's free.  You can download it here.

If you're interested in painting digitally you can check out Artrage.  The starter edition is free and has some fun painty tools.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 10, 2009)

GIMP, SAI, and Photoshop, if you can afford it.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 10, 2009)

pixthor said:


> GIMP, pretty good. Almost just as good as photoshop.



I will agree with Pixthor. Also, GIMP is free while most other quality programs are expensive. The only downfall is that it can be a bit confusing.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> I will agree with Pixthor. Also, GIMP is free while most other quality programs are expensive. The only downfall is that it can be a bit confusing.


Not if you use it often. Just use it frequently, and you won't find it confusing.


----------



## Kawaburd (Jul 11, 2009)

Photoshop if you're willing to umm... (censored).

GIMP otherwise.  Its potent, but the learning curve is a bit steep (and the 'detahced windows everywhere' thing is a peeve of mine. >.> )


----------



## Wolfy_the_beast (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks for the advice everyone, i'll try a few out and see which i like the best


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2009)

i live by the sh00p and die by the sh00p
...never paid for it either lol


----------



## Wolfy_the_beast (Jul 13, 2009)

How?


----------



## Ratte (Jul 14, 2009)

You can also get PS/PSE by getting the backup discs from people who have it.  It's legal too, but at least for PSE (which is what I have) there's a code you need to install the program.

That's what I did.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 15, 2009)

Kawaburd said:


> (and the 'detahced windows everywhere' thing is a peeve of mine. >.> )



You get used to it.  Well, mostly....


----------



## Centradragon (Jul 17, 2009)

OpenCanvas 4.5 Plus is one of my favorites, as is Corel Painter.  OC4.5 is about $70, and Painter is closer to $120 if you get the student edition.

I had to buy Photoshop for school.    It's expensive, but totally frickin' worth it.


----------



## Sam-SRA (Jul 17, 2009)

I use photoshop, but personally i don't recommend it. If you want something more artsy that gives the feel of traditional work, try using corel painter or open canvas. I think they blend colour better than photoshop. I only use it because i'm so accustomed to it and am too lazy and stubborn to learn how to use other programs (even though i have them. they just sit there ._. )

SAI is really a really good program too. I've never used GIMP, but it gets good reviews, i hear.

edit: also, do trial downloads of EVERYTHING. get the feel of it before purchasing. What happens if you buy it and end up not liking it? I didn't pay for mine though. Got some CDs from friends and whatnot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2009)

Umm go to the Sticky threads in the Critiques forum...yeesh.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

posted by Sam-SRA


> If you want something more artsy that gives the feel of traditional work, try using corel painter or open canvas. I think they blend colour better than photoshop.



O__O'


----------



## Kashii (Jul 21, 2009)

Tanzenlicht said:


> It's better than photoshop because it's free. You can download it here.
> 
> If you're interested in painting digitally you can check out Artrage. The starter edition is free and has some fun painty tools.


 I never really liked GIMP too frustrating... its just easier for me to use photoshop....


----------

